# Useful website for visiting Rome



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno a tutti,
if you are thinking of visiting Rome with your motorhome, then this site is very useful:
www.copenga.altervista.org

the English translation is a bit quaint, but so what!
Arriverderci a Roma.
eddied


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that info eddied, most helpful.

We intend to visit Rome at Easter or a couple of days after then :wink: .


----------



## 109862 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi,
I am the WM of www.copenga.altervista.org, thanks for the link.......it is true, you excuse to me but use babelfish, I would have need of one that translate me English well....
   
ciao da Roma!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that

its bookmarked in my motorhome folder

Although, from what I have heard, I will never be brave enough to enter Italy, never mind Rome  

thanks

Geoff


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Been browsing the site since I opened MHF, thanks for that.
Visited Rome for a week two years ago and stayed at Happy Village or someplace similar. Free Bus to the Primo Porta Station then train.
Absolutely cream crackered after a week and still haven't really scratched the surface. Probably go 2nd week in May this year.
Quite fancy Tiber Village any one stayed there. Tho it does say camping on grass and I can't see a blade in the photo's.

All recomendations appreciated.

Steve


----------



## 109862 (Feb 11, 2008)

Best camping is: 
Flaminio Village Camping Bungalow Park
Via Flaminia Nuova, 821 00100 - Roma Tel. 06 3332604 - 06 3331429 - 06 33220505
GPS N 41° 57' 22 24'' E 12° 28' 56.63'' 
http://www.villageflaminio.it/home_eng.asp

Best area is:
L.G.P.
Exit GRA n° 18, via Casilina 700, Phone 062427518 
GPS:E 12.55515, N 41.87595
http://www.lgproma.it/

ciao da Roma


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*all roads lead to Rome*

 ciao copenga,
and congratulations on joining us, and for your excellent site on Rome.
Don't worry about the babelfisdh translation, it makes good reading anyway.
Can assure you that many of my translations from English to Italian go the same way!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I was given the advice, "don't struggle with Rome traffic, get out to Lido di Ostia and take the train".

One of the best pieces of advice ever.

We'd use train in the UK if they were this good.


----------



## 109862 (Feb 11, 2008)

From Ostia with the train or from other zones with the subway.....after walking in the story and to admire every angle of a town in which walked: painters, sculptural, playwrights, king, emperors, popes, statesmen, writers, inventors, centurions, merchants and people of every where.....
:wink:

only for information: 
the new site is: www.romaincamper.it
thanks

(this is considered spam?)


----------

